# How do you use Manwich?



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I was recently given a couple cans of Manwich sloppy joe sauce. I love sloppy joes, but since I have discovered my gluten intolerance, I was trying to figure out how to use it otherwise. Last night, I prepared a roast in a dutch oven, and just before it came off the stove, I poured a can over it, and let it heat up. It was SOOOOO good!!!!!

Any other ideas?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

If we should ever get any we would save it for hard times .

Hey very creative you never know till you try it :clap::clap:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I know it's probably not that good for you, but I love the taste of it. Because it's in a can and has a good shelf life, it's a vital part of my emergency preps. DH and I sometimes eat it when we're needing a quick hot meal. We like adding a can of kidney beans, a bit of chili powder, and drained cooked pasta to it. Kinda resembles chili and does fill you up.

oh, and it does make some great hot dog sauce.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

> Tomato paste (water, tomato paste), *high fructose corn syrup*, distilled vinegar, *corn syrup*, less than 2% of: salt, *sugar*, dehydrated onions, dehydrated red & green bell peppers, chile pepper, tomato fiber, spices, *guar gum*, *xanthan gum*, dehydrated garlic, *carob gum*, natural flavors.


And a WHOPPING 380mg of sodium per 1/4 cup serving (one SEVENTH of a can!)  

I know it was given to you, but I think I'd stretch it as far as I could into many, many more servings than seven per can if possible (i.e., dilute it with as many other ingredients and volume of REAL food as I could), and only if I felt I *had* to somehow work it into my family's meal plan. Say a stew, or a really big jambalaya or rice casserole of some sort.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I love Manwhich.

I cook 1pd or so or hamburger & onion, then drain the grease, put it back in the pan & pour 2 cans over the hamburger, & let it heat up. Toast some hamburger buns, & pour the concotion over it.

I like green beans or corn as a veggie


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

I've never used Manwich. I guess we just always make oru sloppy joes from scratch.


----------



## susu (Sep 3, 2009)

Manwich? not in my house


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Use as spaghetti sauce or turn into meatloaf? or donate to food pantry


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nope, me neither. Not a product I would buy.

It's just too easy to make things from scratch.:clap:

Give it to the local food bank.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I am all about making things from scratch, but Manwich does make really good sloppy joes! The generic brands do not compare... I would think it would be good over a meatloaf, just spread it on and bake and you could use just a small amount.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I bought a can today, at the $ store, and made open face hamburger buns, poured the Manwich (half the can) into cooked hamburger, I had fixed onions and hot jalapeno rings separtately, added them, put on a cheese topper, and we really enjoyed it ! Will use the other half over spaghetti probably.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> And a WHOPPING 380mg of sodium per 1/4 cup serving (one SEVENTH of a can!)


I can't take the sodium. After not eating Manwich since I was in my early 20's I tried a can of it for a quick meal. All I could taste was salt. That one bite of it went into the trash and so did the rest. I can't make it taste good to me even adding one half a can to a stockpot full of whatever. Blech...


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

my mom would cook up some crumbled hamburger, then add some potato slices and carrots. When it's all cooked up add the shirt stainer till all is hot or the front of your shirt looks like you were shot with pellets.
Enjoy


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Use it on pizza or as a sub for BBQ on BBQ sandwiches.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I would use it for the next postal service collection of food for the food bank.

We have a hook on our mailbox post to hang the plastic shopping bags of food on collection day.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I can't remember the last time I bought a can of Manwich.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

That stuff is nasty. Too salty!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

I always wondered why every food bank has so many cans of Manwich..mystery solved.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here we don't use Manwich to much due to it the kids don't like it but I found a site that may help you use up the stuff you got. 

Sloppy Joe(Manwich) Recipes
http://recipe.aol.com/recipe/southwest-sloppy-joes/77411


Hope this give you some ideas on how to use it..


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

Manwich I like it. Would like to make from scratch. Who here has a good recipe?


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Sloppy Joes

1 lb. ground beef, cooked and drained of grease
1 onion, chopped and then cooked with the drained beef
1+ cloves of garlic, minced and cooked with the onion/beef
ketchup
tomato sauce
barbecue sauce
salt and pepper to taste

Add the ketchup, tomato sauce, and barbecue sauce to taste and degree of sloppiness desired. We usually use 16 oz. tomato sauce (home canned), not quite that much ketchup, and a good squirt of barbecue sauce. Season with the salt & pepper. Let everything heat up well and serve.

This is just the basic recipe; you can add peppers, other veggies (shredded carrots, for example), other seasonings, cheese -- what ever you want.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm going to attempt to take a valid stand for storing canned items, such as Manwich in the food preps. I have store-bought canned food in my preps because of the limited space available for food storage. I don't have the physical space to store 6 different food items just to make sloppy joes or any other recipe. If I can get a similar recipe in a single can, or a close copy, then I'm going to choose the one can to put in food storage. 

Does anyone else have the same reason for putting store-bought food into storage? How do you justify it? If people are starving, do we need to worry with justifying it?

And I apologize if this is seen as changing the thread topic. If mods want, I can delete and start a new thread.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

soulsurvivor, I agree.
I have a can of Manwich, a couple cans of soup even a jar of spaghetti sauce. There are times when it is real handy.
I also like to have the familiar foods to put in the bags that I send home with the kids, I know they aren't going to make the dishes from scratch.

I use my Manwich as a treat for my son or nephew and I add it to a pound of cooked hamburger and serve on buns.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

"Tomato paste (water, tomato paste), high fructose corn syrup, distilled vinegar, corn syrup, less than 2% of: salt, sugar, dehydrated onions, dehydrated red & green bell peppers, chile pepper, tomato fiber, spices, *guar gum*, *xanthan gum,* dehydrated garlic, carob gum, natural flavors." 

I wouldn't worry about the guar gum and the xanthan gum. Since you are going to be on a gluten free diet you will become very familiar with them and glad they are there. They are thickeners, and in baking help things stay together.

My sister pours Manwich over a roast in the crockpot. You don't have to use the broth and such that's left in the crockpot afterward, just lift the meat out.

I still eat sloppy joes on a gluten free diet, I just don't use the bread. I like to top it with dill pickle chips or diced onion.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

> Manwich I like it. Would like to make from scratch. Who here has a good recipe?


Here's my recipie:


24 large tomatoes, diced
4 green bell peppers (diced)
2 red bell peppers (diced)
5 large yellow onions(diced)
3 tbsp salt (heaping)
1 tsp fround cinnamon
1 tsp allspice
1 tsp ground cloves
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp ground nutmeg
3 1\2 cups vinegar
2 1\2 cups brown sugar
1 cup celery grated
Combine all ingredients in non-alumnim stockpot (recipie is acidic). 
simmer ingredients over medium heat, stirring occasionally and slightly mashing vegetables as they cook.
cook until thickened (about 2-3 hours)
process in pint jars - 10 lbs pressure for 35 minutes
(makes about 13 pints)


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

mandidawn said:


> Here's my recipie:
> 
> 
> 24 large tomatoes, diced
> ...


This sounds like the one I had - long since lost it. Thanks!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I have it for my emergency stock....but the kids keep eating it...luckily there were no hurricane issues this year


----------

